# Bear River Catfishing?



## farkus

Where are some good spots to find catfish on the bear river? What are some good baits. I have never done it before and thought it would be fun to take my boy out and try to catch us some. Thanks for the help!


----------



## BPturkeys

We use to fish down by the big bend on the road to the Bird Refuge. We would set up several set lines(using a boat), build a big fire and fish all night, running the lines every hour or so. Shrimp, chicken liver, even worms make good bait. It was good times and we would catch a lot of nice big Cat's.


----------



## willfish4food

Can't help with the Bear River specifically, but I've always had great success with fresh chicken livers for bait.


----------



## 3arabians

BPs setup sounds like a blast!! I went last year a couple times just north of the refuge (the name of that little town escapes me). Anyway, me and my wife caught a few little ones using chicken liver and shrimp. Liver worked the best. They were big enough to get fillets off of and have a nice fry. We weren't able to stay for more than a couple hours either time. I want to try and get there at night this spring and do the fire deal. I hear thats when you get really big ones to hit the shrimp. 

If your taking little ones be careful. People can be slobs on that river. Lots of bad stuff from dirty diapers to fishing line with hooks on them laying around. Make sure you check out your spot first and do some cleanup if needed before unloading the little guy. The spot I fished last time was terrible and I was glad I didnt have my kids that trip. Oh and depending on the time of year the mosquitos can grow vampire fangs so bring a few cans of spray.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Spots that were already mentioned. 

I would advise you to bathe in bug spray before you go. 

I always had the best luck on fresh caught crawdads.


----------



## AF CYN

I've never fished the Bear River, but Worms or grasshoppers work well for catfish.


----------



## hunting777

I have fished it my whole life, a lot more in my youth though. We have had plenty of success. I fish from Elwood North. I have Caught Catfish, Crappie, Blue gill, Perch, Small Mouth Bass, Large Mouth Bass, Walleye, Chanel Cat, and all sorts of carp. I like to fish the river bends. The rivers has very deep channels. You could almost walk across waist high, then all the sudden drop in over your head. The catfish like to swim in those channels. We seem to do a lot better when the water is low. Especially at night. I have used all mentioned above for bait, but I also like to use cut up carp. Lots of private property, but plenty of good honey holes that are public. Good luck and let us know how you do.



.


----------



## BPturkeys

hunting777 said:


> I have fished it my whole life, a lot more in my youth though. We have had plenty of success. I fish from Elwood North. I have Caught Catfish, Crappie, Blue gill, Perch, Small Mouth Bass, Large Mouth Bass, Walleye, Chanel Cat, and all sorts of carp. I like to fish the river bends. The rivers has very deep channels. You could almost walk across waist high, then all the sudden drop in over your head. The catfish like to swim in those channels. We seem to do a lot better when the water is low. Especially at night. I have used all mentioned above for bait, but I also like to use cut up carp. Lots of private property, but plenty of good honey holes that are public. Good luck and let us know how you do.
> 
> .


If you can, fish from a boat, there is NO private property while you are in your boat. Tie off on brush and let your bait work down under the brush down stream. 
Dang, this talk of river cat fishin starting to make me want to do it again.


----------



## LostLouisianian

I've been having catfishing on my mind since it started warming up. Going get me a new rod a lunchtime.

We've always had good luck with livers, gizzards or hearts. Lots of people use "cut bait" which is cut up fish of some sort. 

I wish Utah would get on the ball and allow "noodles" for catfishing, it's so absolutely stupid that they don't.


----------



## hunting777

LostLouisianian said:


> I've been having catfishing on my mind since it started warming up. Going get me a new rod a lunchtime.
> 
> We've always had good luck with livers, gizzards or hearts. Lots of people use "cut bait" which is cut up fish of some sort.
> 
> I wish Utah would get on the ball and allow "noodles" for catfishing, it's so absolutely stupid that they don't.


What is "Noodles"? I have heard of noodling where you catch them with your hands.


----------



## Critter

hunting777 said:


> What is "Noodles"? I have heard of noodling where you catch them with your hands.


From what I remember it is using jugs or floats with lines and hooks attached. No poles.


----------



## LostLouisianian

hunting777 said:


> What is "Noodles"? I have heard of noodling where you catch them with your hands.


This is just one variation...very similar to the ones my brother uses in Louisiana. They usually set out about 3-5 dozen and just run them in the boat when they flip up with a fish on...it's easy, fun and you can drink beer while you're doing it


----------



## LostLouisianian

Critter said:


> From what I remember it is using jugs or floats with lines and hooks attached. No poles.


Pretty much so. It's the "pool noodles" that you make floats out of.


----------



## hunting777

Looks fun and easy. I think the problem with the bear river, is that all you would catch is the 5-7 in small ones. Sometimes its frustrating because you can't keep the little ones off.


----------

